# ملفات تضم نماذج من Bechtel International Manual



## محمود حازم عياد (11 يونيو 2007)

أخوانى الأعزاء 
اليكم بعض الملفات التى تحتوى على نماذج من كافة المستندات الهندسية لأى زميل يحتاج اليها فى أدارة المشروعات

وهى لشركة بكتل العالمية 

محمود حازم عياد
الرابط هو 

http://www.4shared.com/file/17670120/f7a8bdd/1Manuals_.htmlhttp://www.4shared.com/file/
http://www.4shared.com/file/17671246/ab95052/_2Manuals_.html
لقد تم تعديل الرابط أرجو لكم التوفيق
http://www.4shared.com/dir/2492071/8f4c7517/sharing.html


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (11 يونيو 2007)

عفوا" لقد جربت الرابط ووجدتة لايعمل سأجرب غيرة فورا"

محمود حازم عياد


----------



## Amin Sorour (11 يونيو 2007)

نحن في الانتظار يا كبيرنا >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Amin Sorour (11 يونيو 2007)

هندسه حازم هما جزئين و لا ايه؟


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (11 يونيو 2007)

المشكلة أتحلت أدخل وحمل ولدى المزيد من الملفات الخفيفة الممتازة لخدمة مدير المشروع و المبرمج وسأوافيكم بها
تباعا" أن شاء اللة 

محمود حازم عياد


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (11 يونيو 2007)

ليسوا حزئين ولكن الملف كبير فأضطررت لتقسيمة لسرعة التحميل فقط

محمود حازم


----------



## Amin Sorour (11 يونيو 2007)

محمود حازم عياد قال:


> المشكلة أتحلت أدخل وحمل ولدى المزيد من الملفات الخفيفة الممتازة لخدمة مدير المشروع و المبرمج وسأوافيكم بها
> تباعا" أن شاء اللة
> 
> محمود حازم عياد


الرابط الاولاني مش بيشتغل يا هندسه.


----------



## الزعيم2000 (11 يونيو 2007)

حقا علينا أن نشكرك


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (11 يونيو 2007)

الرابط البديل 




http://www.4shared.com/file/17670120/f7a8bdd/1Manuals_.html


----------



## Amin Sorour (11 يونيو 2007)

محمود حازم عياد قال:


> الرابط البديل
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/file/17670120/f7a8bdd/1Manuals_.html



ايوه يا هندسه مش بيشتغل؟


----------



## Amin Sorour (11 يونيو 2007)

كله تمام ياهندسه الرابط اشتغل بس لازم copy و paste في النت عشان يشتغل؟ بالتوفيق للجميع.


----------



## Amin Sorour (11 يونيو 2007)

شكرا يا هندسه حازم
ارجو منك ان ترفع لنا مايخص التخطيط واداره العقود لاني محتاجلها جدا وجزاك الله خيرا.


----------



## عبد الرحمن - عمان (12 يونيو 2007)

الف شكر على هذا العطاء والله يفيدنا من عطائك يا كبير المنتدى عطاء ووفاء
تحية والف تحية لجهودك الكبيرة


----------



## agaa (12 يونيو 2007)

يعطيك العافية 

الروابط تعمل بشكل سليم

تحياتي


----------



## A2Z (14 يونيو 2007)

ماشاء الله تبارك الله 

جزاك الله خيراً و بارك الله فيك

محبكم في الله


----------



## ام نورا (30 يونيو 2007)

ما شاء الله عطاءاتك من فضل الله في كل مكان 
بارك الله جهودك الجبارة والله كفيل بحسن جزائك 
انعم الله عليك بخيري الدنيا والاخرة


----------



## العبد الفقير (30 يونيو 2007)

بارك الله فيك أنا نزلت الملف ولكن لا تفتح الملفات؟


----------



## الصانع (30 يونيو 2007)

جزاك الله خيراً

وجــــــــــــــــــــــــاري التحميل


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (25 أغسطس 2007)

أخى العزيز المهندس / أحمد داوود
وصلتنى رسالتك على e-mail أرجو أن تعمل download على الرابط الموجود فما زال يعمل 
والملف كامل
http://www.4shared.com/file/17670120/f7a8bdd/1Manuals_.htm
مع تحياتى
محمود حازم


----------



## alsaift (29 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا يا باش مهندس
ارجوا التأكد من فتح الملفات


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (29 أغسطس 2007)

الأخ alsaift الملف يفتح أن شاء اللة
محمود حازم عياد


----------



## صابر دياب (30 أغسطس 2007)

بارك الله فيك يا بشمهندس


----------



## ramadan ali (25 سبتمبر 2007)

*بارك الله فيك واكثر من امثالك*

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووور:75:


----------



## CVLMASTER (26 سبتمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك من الخير ما ترضي


----------



## Lama FNCT (30 يوليو 2009)

البشمهندس حازم أرجو منك إعادة رفع هذه الملفات لأنها الآن not valid
أرجو إعادة رفعها وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## the poor to god (30 يوليو 2009)

مشكووووووووور لكن اين الرابط


----------



## عبدالقادر حجاج (30 يوليو 2009)

*النجوم تغيب احيانا لكنها ابدا لا تنطفئ*
تحياتى للرائع المهندس محمود حازم عياد


----------



## mustafasas (30 يوليو 2009)

نرجو تحديث الروابط مرة اخري لانها لا تعمل و جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## dica1011 (31 يوليو 2009)

شكرا مقدما على مجهودك ارجوكم اعادة تحميل الرابط لكونة لايعمل


----------



## leimrabot (31 يوليو 2009)

*project*

in the name of god

brothers i need you help just i want exmple of using the sources in pramivera


----------



## maa_1110 (1 أغسطس 2009)

ارجو رفع الملفات من جديد للفائدة 
لأن الرابط لا يعمل 
مع تحياتي


----------



## enghaytham (2 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله خير 
لكن أنا جربت جميع الروابط والنتيجة واحدة 
" The file link that you requested is not valid. "


----------



## anwerbasha (2 أغسطس 2009)

enghaytham قال:


> جزاك الله خير
> لكن أنا جربت جميع الروابط والنتيجة واحدة
> " the file link that you requested is not valid. "


 
,و انا ايضا

نفس الكلام


----------



## arch_mazen (3 أغسطس 2009)

أنا أيضا جربت جميع الروابط و جميعها لا تعمل 

نرجو التحديث ايها الأخوة


----------



## the poor to god (3 أغسطس 2009)

على ما يبدوا ان اكثر المشاركات على الملفات الفاضية اليس هذا مضحك وعندما يوجد رابط شغال الكل بيحمل بدون شكر هاهاهاهاه


----------



## طاهرحمدىشاكر (3 أغسطس 2009)

فعلا أخ محمد الكل يشارك عندما تكون الواصة لا تعمل
و لكن هذه طبيعة البشر
أرجو من الأخ الفاضل إعادة رفعها و كتابة الرابط
و شكرا جزيلا


----------



## Semeses (15 أغسطس 2009)

سعادة الاخ الفاضل المهندس محمود,

أشكركم على مجهوداتكم الفعالة في هذا المنتدى وأرجو من الله أن يجعل مشاراكاتكم في ميزان حسنات أعمالك.

عفواً الرابط لا يعمل هل من الممكن إعادة تحميل الملفات؟

كما سبق وأن قرأت لسعادتكم موضوع بخصوص دليل (Manual) ومواصفات شركة بكتل.

أرجو من سعادتكم إعادة رفعها على أي موقع

ولكم جزيل شكري وتقديري سلفاً

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أخوكم في الله

م. إسلام حامد


----------



## magda (17 أغسطس 2009)

الف شكر
تابعت جميع الردود
الروابط لاتعمل وتعطى
Not valid
رجاء رفعها مرة اخرى


----------



## searcherj (17 أغسطس 2009)

مشكور اخي على الجهد ولكن الرابط لا يعمل...


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (17 أغسطس 2009)

*رابط جديد*

إخوانى الأعزاء نظرا" للطلب المتزايد على هذه الملفات اليكم الرابط الجديد وكل عام وأنتم بخير بمناسبه شهر رمضان المبارك

http://www.4shared.com/file/125730751/861904b7/Manuals_.html

مع تحياتى


----------



## searcherj (18 أغسطس 2009)

جاري التحميل الان, اجدد الشكر والتحية.


----------



## mnci (18 أغسطس 2009)

بالتوفيق لجميع الاخوة
...........................0


----------



## هديل كريم (18 أغسطس 2009)

نشكرك استاذ محمود على هذه الملفات وجزاك الله خيرا وكل عام وانت بخير والامه الاسلاميه جمعاء


----------



## الفخراني (2 سبتمبر 2009)

لن ينفع الشكر وحده للاخ محمود ، انما يجب علينا الدعاء له بما يستحقه . جزاك الله عنا كل خير.
واذا كانت هذه هدية رمضان ، فانك قد شوقتنا لانتظار هدية عيد الفطر


----------



## عبدالقادر حجاج (2 سبتمبر 2009)

الف شكر يا بشمهندس محمود وكل سنة وحضرتك والعائلة فى احسن حال


----------



## mustafasas (2 سبتمبر 2009)

مهندس محمود جزاك الله خيرا علي الاهتمام و اعادة الرفع و كل عام و انت و الاسرة بخير


----------



## mnmr68 (27 سبتمبر 2009)

نعجز عن شكركم لهذة الملفات الرائعة و نتمني ان يستفيد منها جميع المهتمين!!!


----------



## ماجد محمد حسن (28 سبتمبر 2009)

خالص الشكر للمهندس محمود


----------



## احمد 3 محمد عبده (28 سبتمبر 2009)

ايوه كده تسلم ايديك وربنا يزيدك علما نافعا


----------



## brave_heart (25 أكتوبر 2009)

*مهندس يعمل بمجال النفط*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركااااااااتة 

الاخ المهندس محمود حازم عياد 
اكن لك خالص تقديرى وشكرا على ما تضعة من معلومات مفيدة جدا لى وقيمة للكثيرين 
فرغم انشغالك بعملك كباقى الناس الا انك دوم تجود علينا بمثل هذة الهدايا عسى الله ان ينفعك بها فى الدنيا والاخرة وان تكون فى ميزان حسناتك يارب العالمين


----------



## م الفا (25 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
شكرا جزيلا على الملفات القيمه حيث انها توضح ان جميع الاعمال تتم بموجب نظام وقواعد محدده ومتفق عليها سلفا وهذا يجعل سلاسه فى العملية الانشائية بداية من التعاقد الى تسليم المشروع
ولكن هذه النماذج منذ عام 1997 وعلى حد علمى انه تم تعديلها عام 2008 أمل الافاده وان كان هناك نسخة من النماذج الحديثه نأمل رفعها
وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## خالد قدورة (1 نوفمبر 2009)

ارجو تزويدنا بالمزيد من انمازج القيمة ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## Mohamed ghellali (30 أكتوبر 2010)

Dear Engineer Mahmoud, I do thank U very much for Ur efforts..I wish U the best
Eng. Ghellali


----------



## habeeba (31 أكتوبر 2010)

ألف ألف شكر


----------



## mohammedsharaby (31 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## semba_18 (1 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## بن دحمان (1 نوفمبر 2010)

Thanksssssssssssssss


----------

